# DOGS OF WAR - Game starting in January, Northern Virginia



## Vaxalon (Sep 2, 2003)

Demonsmouth Pass has been the single greatest threat the Kingdom of Aethgar has known in two hundred years of history.  Not only does it connect the fertile Rishac valley to the barbarous Plains of Klaz, but it is riddled with entrances to the dangerous underground realms.  Raiders and monsters regularly issue forth from it, and on six occasions in the last two centuries, hordes of orcs have poured through to ravage the Rishac.

King Aethran the Just has decreed that the Demonsmouth will be pacified, and a small group of heroes have stepped forward to make that decree real.

DOGS OF WAR is a campaign to run for approximately one year, starting in January 2004.  "Cry Havoc" by Skip Williams will be used for mass combat, which is expected to play a major part in the campaign.  The Arms and Equipment Guide and the Stronghold Builders Guide will also be used.  Other rules will be handled on a case-by-case basis.

A balance between roleplaying opportunities and action scenes is expected.

Interested parties should email me at othaherzog@yahoo.com to discuss meeting times and places, and character concepts.

One unique aspect to this game is that I am not providing very many details about the Rishac, or about the Kingdom at large, so players will have a great deal of freedom as to character backgrounds, prestige classes, religion, etc.   The only requirement is that each character honestly desires to fulfill the command of his king, and prevent incursions through the Demonsmouth.


----------



## Vaxalon (Sep 7, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Vaxalon (Oct 29, 2003)

Vaxalon said:
			
		

> Bump




Renewing call for players. We're going to start organizing now.


----------



## Vaxalon (Nov 14, 2003)

Another bump.  Game time is approaching.


----------



## Vaxalon (Nov 25, 2003)

Does anyone actually read this forum?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 25, 2003)

Vaxalon said:
			
		

> Does anyone actually read this forum?



Apparenty not.  Sounds like a great game, but I left NoVa 17 years ago.


----------



## Vaxalon (Dec 17, 2003)

Okay, last post.  We're trying to get a list of players who are actually going to COME to this game.  

We're trying to scrape together a bare minimum of players here.  Come on!  It's going to be a blast.


----------



## Aristotle (Dec 19, 2003)

I've got an extremely hectic schedule. I work evenings through the week, and I game with my other group every other Saturday. I'm most likely not a candidate... but do you think you might post what schedules you are considering?


----------



## Vaxalon (Dec 20, 2003)

Presently we're looking at every other saturday, starting January 24.


----------



## Aristotle (Dec 22, 2003)

That happens to fall on a weekend where I do not game with my other group. The schedule with the other group is pretty stable (been at it for a few years now with that gang), so as long as your schedule remained steady there wouldn't be a conflict.... man I wasn't expecting there to be any chance that our schedules would be compatible.

If you are still looking to fill some seats I'll have a talk with my significant other. She and I live together, and she is a non-gamer. I should really clear it with her before I commit to anything.


----------



## Vaxalon (Dec 23, 2003)

Aristotle, send me an email.

I'm STILL trying to get players organized for this.


----------



## Felix (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Vaxalon. We've not met, but we both know Bill Anderson. I'm in his Firepass Keep campaign at the moment. I would sign up, but I recently had to drop a campaign for time pressures and those same time pressures are still with me. Bill might know some folks he could send your way...


----------



## Vaxalon (Dec 31, 2003)

The new tentative time and date for the first session is 6pm on Saturday, January 24th.


----------



## Vaxalon (Jan 27, 2004)

This game is still recruiting.

Time and date of next session is flexible.


----------

